# `



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## All Eyes

My boat is the same length and set up (console and decking). With two adults and gear, 10 mph is not bad in that size boat. That's right in line with what I was running when I had my 9.9. Without the weight of a passenger in front, you may be a bit bow high and not getting max speed from plowing too much water. I added a whale tail to my motor and it helped get up on plane when fishing by myself. 
20 MPH with a 9.9 is most likely someone guessing or bragging, but seems highly unlikely in a boat like yours. My 25 HP Merc only goes 25-27 tops with just me and light gear.
You also might try changing the position a notch and check your speed both ways.


----------



## hatteras1

My old 9.9 had( allegedly a 25carb. it was a shallow v14 and I was clocked around 30 on semi flat water. I know the thing would flat out run, as I left an 18 evinrude behind, and stopped to wait on him.


(I miss that boat)


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## hatteras1

It wasn't heavy, 150 maybe. I know it was fun to use, but the rivets leaked and we had to fix the transom by stop drilling and increasing the wood size on the transom. The max hp was 15, so the power and torque did take it's toll on the structure of the boat.
(note: I used to put a heavy rock in the front as it would porpoise terribly at times). if your running about 5000 rpm and not bouncing in the front, that's probably all your going to get out of it.

.....Years ago, we launched it in my friends small pond in his back yard. He about had a heart attack when he came home and saw us fishing.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Jose'

I don't know what your really going to gain..It's only a 10 hp motor. You'll be lucky to gain another mph or 2 with anything you do to it besides a new carb. It sounds like it's running about the speed of any 14..15 ft. Boat with a 10 hp unmodified engine that I've been on especially with 2 guys and gear in it. My 15 ft. Sylvan with 2 guys and a 10 hp. Honda will only reach 10...11 mph.


----------



## backfar

Be careful just changing the pitch of the prop....if you have no idea how many rpm the engine is running it could be disastrous....i agree with the previous post...its only a 10hp engine...i have a 06 9.9 4 stroke merc on a 14ft boat..(boat is 280 pounds empty)...and with 2 poeple im running about the same...just myself in the boat its maybe 4 or 5mph faster....


----------



## All Eyes

Agree with the other posters. A 9.9 on your boat can only do so much. It sounds to me like it's already at peak performance outside of a bigger carb. Mine had a 15 hp carb which helped a bit, but only a few mph faster. The only improvement I gained was in adding a whale tail and that was only noticeable when I was by myself. With my weight, plus 2 batteries, gas tank, and motor all in the rear, it was struggling to get up on plane with my 9.9. The tail helped, but still wasn't night and day speed wise. It was more of a visual advantage not having the bow riding quite so high. 10-14 or so mph seems right for your setup.


----------



## hatteras1

My friend and his wife were out on their Mastercraft, a professional ski boat, when a Bass boat flew past them. His wife asked "Why do those Bass Boats have to go so fast?" He answered " Well, those Bass are fast fish!"


----------



## Popspastime

I've had a few 14's and powered them both with a 9.9 and a 20 and both motors ran like a top. One boat was a older Starcraft with a riveted hull bottom and read with a GPS the 9.9 pushed it at mid 13's at best at WOT 5800 rpm. empty with just me and a battery and tank. Hung the 9.9 on my 14 Lund which was a bit wider but a smoother bottom and still only ran 13's. Hung a punched out 20 on them and they each went mid 20's running 6000 rpm's. I'd say your right on the $ with your speed. 30 mph.. gheesh!


----------



## beaver

I've got a 15 foot flat bottom with an older evinrude 15 horse. It has wooden decks and I usually always have my yeti cooler, two batteries, Trolling motor, a couple anchors and a tank of gas. With just me in the boat, I get around 13 mph. If I have my kids or a buddy with me, I get 10-11 mph.


----------



## beaver




----------



## hatteras1

I wish I still had that boat. I used it when the lake was down. It had a tilt trailer and when it was empty except for gas and motor, it was light enough you could pull it across the mud. I think it was a Sears Gamefisher Shallow V..


----------



## hatteras1

Popspastime said:


> I've had a few 14's and powered them both with a 9.9 and a 20 and both motors ran like a top. One boat was a older Starcraft with a riveted hull bottom and read with a GPS the 9.9 pushed it at mid 13's at best at WOT 5800 rpm. empty with just me and a battery and tank. Hung the 9.9 on my 14 Lund which was a bit wider but a smoother bottom and still only ran 13's. Hung a punched out 20 on them and they each went mid 20's running 6000 rpm's. I'd say your right on the $ with your speed. 30 mph.. gheesh!


Lund makes a nice boat. They're built like a tank.


----------



## Popspastime

Let me make a correction.. when I said mid 20's I meant 20.7.. 20.9.. not upper 20's.. almost 21 mph and that was flying for a 14 ft boat.


----------



## hatteras1

I never had a speedometer. my most reliable source was the sheriff at Seneca as he chased me down and gave me an inspection. He asked if the motor had been modified. I told him i was second owner, and yes it was modified, but I did not know what was done to it. He said I was doing about 30, and he suggested i have it checked by a reputable boat mechanic to make sure it was safe. It was too much motor for the boat, because it cracked the transom in two places so we stop drilled it and reinforced it. We also added a wider transom board with better hardware. We re-hammered several rivets to slow down the leaks. It was very fast, but it really took the waves hard.

A good lesson here. Finding leaks in an aluminum boat is a pain in the butt. I finally had the greatest idea. The neighbor and I parked it in the driveway and threw a garden hose in it. I laid under it, he was in it...and we reset the rivets with a body hammer and dolly.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Fishingisfun

I have a BT guide deep V 14 ft tiller with 9.9 Mercury 2 cycle. I believe there are a lot of factors in how fast my boat runs on a given day. Smooth water and no wind I saw 14 mph on the GPS. I did do some experimenting with the manual trim. It made plane on that day easily. Most days with light wind and waves 10 to 12 mph is doing good. Add two passengers and larger waves 7 to 8 mph tops.
I thought about getting a larger carb but decided getting to my spot a few minutes earlier was not that important. 
There are a good number of modified 9.9 hp motors or re numbered motors on the water with speeds unlikely with a stock motor. I rode on a 9.9 16' flat bottom with power trim that went 23 mph. At least that's what the sticker said it was.


----------



## All Eyes

RiparianRanger said:


> The boat is stored offsite and I didn't have time this evening to check the items I mentioned above. However many of you have mentioned a popular modification - slapping the carb, or rather the jets, from 15 horse on a 9.9hp. I gave this mod a cursory investigation when I purchased the boat and the takeaway is it wasn't a good fit for this application. Such thinking stems from the specifications of the motor. It's a 93-94 model year, in other words post-1986. In that series is looks like the 6, 8, and 9.9 are all essentially the displacement (same stroke and bore) for 12.8 cubic inches of displacement. The 15hp, while having the same stroke, has a larger bore giving it a 16ci displacement. Most of the 9.9-to-15 "conversions" I've read about are because in those instances the 9.9 and 15 have the same displacement, with the limiting factor being the carb. Any guesses if putting 15 horse jets on a post-'86 9.9 has any real benefit?


Without knowing a lot about your specific question regarding model year, I can only add that the max difference you will achieve under prime conditions with a full 5 hp upgrade will be 4-6 mph greater. Keep in mind that a normal persons walking speed is 3 mph. It really comes down to a personal choice as to whether it's worth it to you.


----------



## Eatmybait

I have a 9.9 tohatsu 2 stroke on my 14ft starcraft and with 2 persons and gear will hit 17mph gps speed verified


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Eatmybait

IMO it is to low


----------



## Popspastime

Is that an Extra long shaft? It appears to me (and I'm no expert) the cav plate is too low according to all the mounting instructions, and illustrations I've seen. Thats a lot of stuff in that boat your expecting that 9.9 to push fast.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Popspastime

Yes sir, 25" is extra long.


----------



## cincinnati

That motor has escaped from someone's sailboat! 

Seriously, you have way too much lower unit in the water. As long as the prop & water pump pick-up stay submerged, any more depth is drag on your performance. Wouldn't surprise me if there's a little speed to be had in a shorter shaft.

How tall is your transom?


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## cincinnati

RiparianRanger said:


> Without going back and measuring I'm going to guess the transom is ~21-22" based on my earlier post that the cavitation plate is ~3" below the bottom of the transom.


Finally put a tape & straight edge on my boat: transom = 20" exactly & the cavitation plate on my outboard is 2.25" below. Before I broke out the straight edge, my "eyeball" was saying no more than 1.5". 

How good is your eyeball? A 22" transom is borderline long for a 20" shaft & pretty short for a 25" shaft.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## backfar

This year i changed the prop on my 9.9 4 stroke from a 9 1/4 x 8 1/2 pitch to a solas hi performance small horse power series 8 1/2 x 7 prop... what a HUGE difference this made with my setup.. i didnt have a gps last year but the boat would not get on plane with 2 people, and with just me in the boat it needed the weight shifted to front and a good tail wind to get on plane... with the new prop and gps aboard it will run 13.5-14.2 with 2 adults depending on where the battery and gas can is located.. it gets on plane with no problems... with just me on the boat it runs 17- 17.5... hope this helps.. im not sure what rpm its running? But the engine has a rev limiter and it hasnt hit that running across the lake yet


----------



## firemanmike2127

Backfar, 3 or 4 blade ? Not sure exactly what Solas offers in their offerings for small HP outboards. I've got at least a dozen customers running their larger propellors with the Rubex hub system (which I really like). Mike


----------



## backfar

3 blade...best investment ive made, i was really ready to buy a new f25 and decided to try a prop change, and boy oh boy im glad i did... this is on a 1466 gamefisher boat..14 foot 66 inch beam hi sided tin boat.. boat is 280 pounds dry per the owners manual...


----------



## Shortdrift

Save your time and money and accept the fact that you are not going to gain more than a couple MPH no matter what you do to that boat/motor combination. Consider selling the motor as it is a popular size and the long shaft makes it desirable for Lake Erie boats. Purchase a 20 HP and you will be quite satisfied with the speed.


----------



## Shortdrift

backfar said:


> This year i changed the prop on my 9.9 4 stroke from a 9 1/4 x 8 1/2 pitch to a solas hi performance small horse power series 8 1/2 x 7 prop... what a HUGE difference this made with my setup.. i didnt have a gps last year but the boat would not get on plane with 2 people, and with just me in the boat it needed the weight shifted to front and a good tail wind to get on plane... with the new prop and gps aboard it will run 13.5-14.2 with 2 adults depending on where the battery and gas can is located.. it gets on plane with no problems... with just me on the boat it runs 17- 17.5... hope this helps.. im not sure what rpm its running? But the engine has a rev limiter and it hasnt hit that running across the lake yet
> 
> *You may want to check the RPM's with that much of a diameter and pitch reduction. Unless you motor has a built in RPM limiter, you could be running over the limit an end up with a damaged motor. *


----------



## RiparianRanger

Shortdrift said:


> Save your time and money and accept the fact that you are not going to gain more than a couple MPH no matter what you do to that boat/motor combination. Consider selling the motor as it is a popular size and the long shaft makes it desirable for Lake Erie boats. Purchase a 20 HP and you will be quite satisfied with the speed.


Need a 9.9, or at least the cowl, as it’s a Hoover boat.


----------



## backfar

It does indeed have a limiter on it..and it doesnt hit the limiter with just myself aboard...


----------



## Shortdrift

backfar said:


> It does indeed have a limiter on it..and it doesnt hit the limiter with just myself aboard...


Be interesting to see what happens if you decide to use your new combo. I would be surprised if you get much of a change. My 14.5 semi-v with a 20hp Yamaha only makes 22 with me alone (plus gear) and 16/17 with two.


----------



## Pooka

Last year a fellow member bought a 70's 14 ft Mirrocraft Resort model V hull Jon, 2 stroke Merc 9.8, 8P 3 blade, tiny jack plate, whale tail, 6 gal fuel, trolling motor and Bat. 
2 people, cooler, gear, and interior mods, likely close to max weight.

We have been chasing the elusive 15 mph sustained. We have touched it downhill, flat water, with a tailwind but sustained WOT is more like 13.8 to 14.5. Uphill, flat, tailwind, @ around 12-12.8.

Some of the biggest gains (and loses) made came from shifting weight around. Oddly, this boat likes a good amount of weight forward.

So you might play with your weight distribution and see if there are any gains to be had there.


----------



## Popspastime

Anything under a 20 is not going to be a speed demon, if you want fast buy a different boat and motor. All the money you throw at it carbs, pipes, props, to gain 1 or 2 maybe is a real bad investment let alone making the motor much less reliable. I had a 1963 9.8 Merc that ran like a watch until a year ago when I sold it. It did what it was supposed to do, push the boat.


----------



## Harry1959

I have a 14/57 smokercraft Canadian. Dry wt only 130 lbs.
With just me my 8hp mariner pushes it 18mph(gps). 15-16 when I add 75-100 lbs of gears. I just put a 1986 johnson 9.9 on it. It runs 20-22 with no gear. Waiting on a 15 hp carb from eBay. I’m expecting a bit more torque and a couple more mph. With just the carb change I should gain about 3-4 HP. I really don’t need to go any faster than 20.... but I enjoy messing around and tweaking the old boat. Lol
I do have a load balance/trim pin setting question. To get to 22 I have to put pin in outer hole. With acceleration the bow comes up real high(too high)as expected. But after it planes the bow comes back down lower than I would like. The prop doesn’t aireate at all.
Would a whales tail help keep the bow pushed up a little after it planes out? Boat is a shallow vhull


----------



## Pooka

Harry1959 said:


> I have a 14/57 smokercraft Canadian. Dry wt only 130 lbs.
> With just me my 8hp mariner pushes it 18mph(gps). 15-16 when I add 75-100 lbs of gears. I just put a 1986 johnson 9.9 on it. It runs 20-22 with no gear. Waiting on a 15 hp carb from eBay. I’m expecting a bit more torque and a couple more mph. With just the carb change I should gain about 3-4 HP. I really don’t need to go any faster than 20.... but I enjoy messing around and tweaking the old boat. Lol
> I do have a load balance/trim pin setting question. To get to 22 I have to put pin in outer hole. With acceleration the bow comes up real high(too high)as expected. But after it planes the bow comes back down lower than I would like. The prop doesn’t aireate at all.
> Would a whales tail help keep the bow pushed up a little after it planes out? Boat is a shallow vhull



I can't say that I have noticed much of a difference with the tail on or off of the Mirrocraft. Shifting weight seems to have made the most difference. For instance, the trolling motor battery now lives under the middle bench, the anchor under the front deck.

We do lose about .4 mph @ WOT with the tail however the owner feels that the boat turns and generally handles better with the tail and to him that is worth the drag/loss in speed.

However, we are talking about different hulls here so I am not sure how that would apply to your situation.


----------



## $diesel$

RiparianRanger said:


> I have a 14.5' aluminum v-hull with steering console powered by a well-running 9.9hp mercury 2-stroke. On average, with two anglers and gear on calm water the boat will run 10-10.5mph at full throttle (GPS verified). With one angler and a tailwind it might push 12mph. I am trying to gauge whether or not this is normal performance. I have read a handful of posts on other forums where boaters report speeds of 20+ mph with a 9.9 horse. These posts of course don't include detailed specs of the boat being pushed (empty Jon boat?) so I am left guessing as to whether my rig is underperforming.
> 
> Going off the info on the title, the boat sans trailer is just under 900lbs. This includes an aftermarket custom casting deck made of carpeted 3/4 inch plywood about a third of the way from the bow adding a bit more weight to the front than stock. A picture is shown below for a better idea of the weight distribution.
> 
> I am left wondering if I should be adjusting the trim for better performance. The Mercury 9.9 is equipped with Automatic Tilt which is a manual, pin-adjusted series of three pre-set levels of bottom tilt positions. It is about the closest thing to trim as the motor offers. I've messed around with the tilt with the boat trailered and I'd say the difference in each tilt angle when measured as the distance from the transom to the motor gear housing assembly is just a couple inches at most. The boat was in position "1" when I purchased it, which is the lowest setting, and I've never messed with it while on the water. I feel like the boat gets up to top speed fairly well even if it doesn't get on plane. Could not tell you if it plows to a significant degree but it certainly doesn't porpoise. The reports of 20+ mph by other boaters have me second guessing if I should try messing with the trim (aka: Automatic Tilt settings) for optimal performance.
> 
> In conclusion my question is two-fold:
> 
> 1) Is my boat running too slow for the horsepower-to-weight ratio of this rig?
> 2) And, is adjusting the trim a prudent move to achieve optimal performance?


to get 20mph out of 9.9 i believe is impossible. most of the older 9.9's have bee3n changed to 15 hp. i just bought one from a fellow 2 wks ago, and yes....15 hp carb but still says 9.9


----------



## Harry1959

My 9.9 will hit 22 and my 8hp would will run at 18 mph... I rebuilt the carb on the 9.9 and I think it’s the original, the throat looks pretty narrow, I didn’t measure it. but it’s possible that’s it’s a 15 carb. Will know for sure when my 15 hp carb arrives.
Anyway since my 8 pushes me 18 mph, It would seem logical that a 10 hp would go 20 mph plus and it does as indicated by my gps app on I phone.... diesel..... you also have to consider that I have a bare bones 130 lb boat with no extra weight. Add 100 lbs of gear, seats battery, trolling motor and such and my 22 mph will probably drop to 18 mph. I just bought my 9.9 also and haven’t had it out with all my gear since I got it running good.


----------



## $diesel$

i guess at 130 lbs. it is possible. i would think more exception than the rule. i had an old sylvan 14' er ran around 10, 11. had the 15 carb installed and got 18, 19. 
after 45 years or so of boating, still can't figure out a "bare-bones" boat. i have a 19.5 now and have no room what so ever for anything else in it.
let me know the results of your new 9.9, Harry, this is an interesting topic


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I have a 14ft alumacraft that weights 160lbs, with a 1983 evinrude 9.9 with 15 carb. It flat out gets it. 22mph me and one passenger with no gear. I just tried out a 1973 20hp evinrude and it gets the same speed but had more torque, but the prop was also kind of bent up. For the extra weight its not worth it in my case. I'll stick to my 9.9 with 15 carb. If anyone ever wants to take a ride on it pm me and well set something up at deleware or alum.
Edit- I'm only hitting 5400rpm with a new solas 10 pitch 3 blade prop, and have NOT installed the 15hp exhaust that I have either


----------



## bountyhunter

seems no matter what outfit ,,we wanna go faster, enjoy what you have. and enjoy the show as you motor back to the dock.


----------



## Harry1959

Yes bounty I wanna go fast! Lol.
Really I just enjoy tinkering and tweaking.
I think I am going to start a new post on 9.9 to 15 conversion


----------



## Smitty82

beaver said:


>


That's awesome, i've never seen a boat with a basketball hoop mounted on it!


----------



## firemanmike2127

I like the camo trailer...


----------



## Shortdrift

firemanmike2127 said:


> I like the camo trailer...


That whole rig is in "Stealth Mode" which looks great. I also appreciate the owners honesty regarding the speed he obtains. Some of the previous claims lead me to believe there are some questionable GPS units.


----------



## flounder

I think you're in the ball park speed wise. I run a 9.9 with a 15 carb on my 16.5 foot aluminum Vhull and dragging a 70 hp along with console, livewell etc and get up to about 7.5-8 mph. The hoover speed limit is only 10 mph anyway  I know my motor is too long for my transom so one of these days I'll get a mount for it to move it up higher and see if that helps. It's tough to say without a tach if changing props would help. 

I think the flat bottoms will plane out easier on calm water over Vhulls.

Play with the tilt on the motor moving it away from the hull one hole at a time to find the optimum (assuming you don't have power tilt or trim).


----------



## crittergitter

I had my 14.5' Spectrum on Alum last night and GPS hit 17 mph with my 1991 Evinrude 9.9. Fast enough for me.


----------



## Anzomcik

HookSet Harvey said:


> I have a 14ft alumacraft that weights 160lbs, with a 1983 evinrude 9.9 with 15 carb. It flat out gets it. 22mph me and one passenger with no gear. I just tried out a 1973 20hp evinrude and it gets the same speed but had more torque, but the prop was also kind of bent up. For the extra weight its not worth it in my case. I'll stick to my 9.9 with 15 carb. If anyone ever wants to take a ride on it pm me and well set something up at deleware or alum.
> Edit- I'm only hitting 5400rpm with a new solas 10 pitch 3 blade prop, and have NOT installed the 15hp exhaust that I have either


Ill start off by saying this: the motor rpm, gear ratio, and prop pitch will dictate speed. Adding HP can give you more RPM which will get you more speed but WOT must be watched, and a more aggressive prop may be in order.

A 1983 evinrude 9.9 has a 2.42 gear box.

@5400 rpm of the motor the prop shaft is turning 2231rpm (5400/2.42= 2231)

10 pitch prop mean in "theory" the prop moves 10" forward for every revolution.

2231 rpm of the prop shaft means the boat and motor will move foward 22310 inches per minute.

Divide by 12 (12 inches in a foot) gives you 1859 feet per minute

Multiply by 60 (60 minutes in a hour) gets you your feet per hour and thats 111540 FPH

Divide by 5280 (number of feet in a mile) and you have 21.125 MPH.

Since pitch is theory, you will have an average slip (the inefficiency of using water to drive a body) of maybe 12-15% in most boats.

Lets use 10% to give the benefit of the doubt, with your numbers you have given us you would be running at 19 mph, not 22 mph

Let it be known that a 1983 evinrude 9.9 falls into a group of motor that range from 1973-1984 that have a WOT range of 4500-5000 rpm, so at 5400 rpm your 8% over that, be careful.

In order to hit 22mph you will have to spin the motor over 6,200 rpm to get at 22 mph.

One of the numbers you have given is incorrect, it might be RPM, speed, or prop. But it doesn't hold up to the math


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Funny you post this because last time out I could only get 19mph out of it. I thought maybe it was maybe my fuel\oil mixture or the hotter summer temps. I got those numbers early spring with colder air temps.


----------



## bustedrod

soup it uup lol don't forget to change lower unit gears, run nitro methanol 20 % , and have your oars handy lol, hotter plugs , mill .010 off the heads


----------



## Harry1959

Lmao buster..... we like tinkering with our little motors...I bought a 9.9 Johnson this summer. Got it running good. It would go steady at 20 mph on my 130 lb tin 14 footer. Dropped to 18 mph with 100 lbs of gear. I then put a 15 hp carb on it...it still went 20 with empty boat. But now I can add 180 lbs of gear and still go 20 mph. I think I could get 2-3 more mph(with no gear) if I put a 12 pitch prop on it. But, I’m thinking overall performance wouldn’t be as good as I get with my OEM 10 pitch.
Anzomcik..... in theory how many mph would I gain going from 10 to 12 pitch?.. provided I could still turn the same RPM, thanks
Harvey my phone gps did say I touched21-22 mph with an empty boat on 1 day. A also had the trim set out all the way out, took too long to plane and.... my phone gps stopped working all together the next week. And that was before I switched to 15 carb. Point being, I think sometimes a gps can give us a bad reading.


----------



## Anzomcik

Harry1959 said:


> Lmao buster..... we like tinkering with our little motors...I bought a 9.9 Johnson this summer. Got it running good. It would go steady at 20 mph on my 130 lb tin 14 footer. Dropped to 18 mph with 100 lbs of gear. I then put a 15 hp carb on it...it still went 20 with empty boat. But now I can add 180 lbs of gear and still go 20 mph. I think I could get 2-3 more mph(with no gear) if I put a 12 pitch prop on it. But, I’m thinking overall performance wouldn’t be as good as I get with my OEM 10 pitch.
> Anzomcik..... in theory how many mph would I gain going from 10 to 12 pitch?.. provided I could still turn the same RPM, thanks
> Harvey my phone gps did say I touched21-22 mph with an empty boat on 1 day. A also had the trim set out all the way out, took too long to plane and.... my phone gps stopped working all together the next week. And that was before I switched to 15 carb. Point being, I think sometimes a gps can give us a bad reading.



If the RPM stays the same between a 10 pitch and a 12 pitch (it wont) you should expect to be 20% higher in top speed. This is because 12 is 20% greater than 10, only if your not changing the rpm of the prop shaft you will be 20% faster.


----------



## Harry1959

Makes sense anz. Pretty simple when you look at it like that. Thanks


----------



## Anzomcik

To be honest I lost a lot of the fun and excitement on tweaking my motors once I realized just how much it can be calculated. This is not to say that changing props wont make a difference, it does, some handle better, some hold planning speed lower, better corning or grip, motor height, load distribution. 

The biggest thing i realized at least with bigger motors is there is a terminal velocity to a hull with X amount of power. that meaning once you find a good prop going up in pitch or down in pitch of same brand and model prop (keeping it in the WOT range) doesn't really change the top speed significantly. In the end your still pushing the same hull with the same power, rpm may be different but top speed isnt significantly effected the change in RPM will mimic the change in pitch


----------



## Popspastime

Did you get it to 45 mph yet? I'm thinking ethanol, NO2, and a pipe aughta get you there.


----------



## Harry1959

Pops, the title of the thread is “how fast should my boat go?” The guy who created it has 14.5 ft with a 9.9. Getting more speed out of our small boats is what we are talking about.
Tweaking boats to get optimal performance is no different than experimenting with different projectiles and powders in a rifle in order to shrink 100 yard groups from an exceptable group to n even tighter group. If my memory is correct you also made a post about pulling 2 water skiers with your 9.9. If you don’t enjoy such things, why poke fun at those of us who do?


----------



## Popspastime

Just having some fun, get out and get some sunshine. I don't believe I ever said anything about pulling water skiers..lol.


----------



## Harry1959

Lol I may have cornfused you with someone else on the skiing


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Had my little boat out today with the old 20hp Evinrude today. 2 guys about 400lbs between us and not much gear.
It held steady at 23mph. Not sure on the rpm.
I'll bring my 9.9\15hp home from lake Erie this weekend and get some numbers again here soon.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Ok so I'm up here t lake Erie. Today I put my 9.9\15 on a 10ft flat bottom boat at was rated for 3hp. She went a steady 21mph had it up to 24mph at one point. 
The little tac said 6000rpm when I glanced at it once. 
Boat couldn't of weighted 60lbs


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Had my 14ft boat out on Delaware lake yesterday with the kiddos.
Got a tip to take my air silencer off the carb intake, figured it was worth a shot. With my son (125lbs), my daughter (60lbs), myself (180lbs), and a new wood front casting deck (40lbs) we topped out at 19/20mph at 5800rpm. I didnt get a chance to try a solo run.


----------

